# Second Vaccination Side Effects?



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Haha wow, I really feel like I've raided this forum with on-going threads in almost every section. Hopefully, we're not annoying anyone with our onslaught of questions and guidance for advice. 

Anyways, Dax got his second shot last week and everything went well when we went to see the Vet. However, ever since his shots it seems he hasn't had an appetite on him. 

Our Vet informed us that at 10 weeks and weighing at 9.7lbs he was slightly thin so she informed us to increase his eating portions. Which wouldn't have been issue, except that he hasn't been eating his regular portions at all since he came back from the Vet.

I did look through some books and read on google if there was any significant side effects that occur with pups. The information Ive received that it was normal that there is some 'down-time' after they get there shot when there not themselves but they will eventually perk up.

It's been 4 days since his appointment, and he's eating but he's still not eating his normal portions.... =S

Just seeing if there are any suggestions, or personal experiences regarding the side effects your Vizsla went through after they got there second shot...

Thanks!

M.O.D [Marissa, Omar & Dax]


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Ms1234 said:


> For reference...my pup was 12 lbs at 8 weeks old.
> What kind of food are you feeding? I have never had a dog that was as picky about their dog food as a Vizsla!
> It could simply be a matter of trying a new food. Are you still feeding the same food he was given at the breeder's? Perhaps he would prefer the similar taste and just hasn't gotten used to a new food yet.
> 
> ...


Dax was the runt of the 11 puppy-litter and practically the size of all the females... 

We haven't changed Dax' diet and have been following our Breeders suggestions of sticking with the Purina Puppy Chow Optimal. She suggested that we finish the 18kg bag before we change his diet. Aside from that, the only thing new that has been added is unflavored raw-hyde. 

In terms of behavior he's still the same old playful and energetic pup... it's just his appetite isn't there anymore. We're not to worried at the momment and expect he'll be back to his usual hungry hungry hippo self in another couple days. But nothing changes, we are certainly going to contact the Vet...


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Puppies go through phases sometimes in regards to their eating. Jasper's appetite was down for a day or two after one rounds of jabs (can't remember which, sorry), but he never got sleepy for a few hours like they always warn you about. I had been kind of looking forward to that, too! Does Dax prefer one meal over another? Jasper's never been terribly impressed with the idea of breakfast, but dinner is the most amazing 10-15 minutes of his day.

Also, a bit OT, but I'm not the biggest fan of rawhides. Jasper had them for a little while, but he was just too good at chewing them up, and then he'd have a big, soft, floppy piece that he'd swallow whole if I didn't watch him like a hawk. He could have a rawhide need to be taken away and thrown out within 10 minutes, and they were very nice, big ones! I was always paranoid I'd miss one and he'd get some crazy blockage. IMO there are better chews out there--I don't think there's a totally, 100% safe chew out there--you should always keep an eye on your dog and what they're chewing, especially if it's a new thing, but I think there might be better ones than rawhides. Bully sticks and deer/elk antlers seem to be popular, and we're doing well with a beef knuckle bone. Lots of dogs do just fine with Nylabones. It's up to you if you want to keep giving your dog rawhides--many dogs love them and never have a problem--but I'd like to (nosily) recommend you research other chew options as well, especially if, as Dax grows, he starts plowing through rawhides the way Jasper did.


----------



## Maisy Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

One of the things I know has worked for other dog owners is adding a little water just to wet the food. Our Maisy as picky eater hardly ever seems to finish her regular food size portions and is perfectly healthy. Personal I only try ed this once and she hardly seemed to notice! Tell me if it works for you!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

An unsolicited, snobby comment.....at some point, I would consider changing Dax to a higher quality food. In any case, Pumpkin frequently went through phases of being more picky than usual ( still that way :). You may want to try supplementing with satin balls or adding just enough, high quality, can food to add a little taste/variety to the nibble. Hope Dax is back to his old self soon.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

We had issues with Lincoln eating too. I now mix canned puppy food with his dry and he eats it all. I feed him 3 times a day. We also have vita gravy that we can mix with his dry food. It comes in handy also. You can pick it up at places like Petco or Petsmart. Hope this helps.....


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hope you are not feeding Dax dry kibble. Did the breeder not mention to add water/soak the kibble?
Dogs and especially cats never drink enough water to soak the dry kibble properly.. 

As far as being a picky eater, Sam never refused any food. He eats/inhales anything. It would be heaven if I put a full bag of kibble in his crate.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Seeing as we have the same breeder, word of advice. I'd change his food as soon as you feel comfortable. I started the transition a week after getting Mac. Kim and John are amazing, but most breeder's will have your pup on a low quality food because they are usually getting it for free or significantly reduced price as p[art of a breeder program w/ these large dog food manufacturer's - Purina, Eukanuba, Iams, etc. Can't blame em' as they have a lot of mouths to feed. But I'd check out the site (http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/) and look for a hihger quality brand. Also, on Kim's advice, we started feeding two times a day after a week. It helped w/ his appetite and also when both are working it helps w/ preventing accidents (form lunch time meal) etc and they process food so **** quickly when they are so young.

As many have stated...they are the fusiest eaters you'll ever meat. They go in and out of phases of hunger from my experience thus far. I'm sure it's just a phase and wouldn't worry too much about it.

Best of luck


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

datacan said:


> Hope you are not feeding Dax dry kibble. Did the breeder not mention to add water/soak the kibble?
> Dogs and especially cats never drink enough water to soak the dry kibble properly..
> 
> As far as being a picky eater, Sam never refused any food. He eats/inhales anything. It would be heaven if I put a full bag of kibble in his crate.


Yes, we have been feeding Dax dry kibble. Our breeder never mentioned to add water/soak the kibble when we got our little kid. The only thing in terms of feeding the Pup was that he was already fixed on two meals a day which is fine because it worked out for the schedule Marissa & I have during the week when we work. And that we purchase the Purina Puppy Chow Optimal 18kg bag and to feed ONLY this until the bag is done before we change his diet.

The Vet never made a comment on the fact that we fed him just the dry kibble, however I did hear her speak to another dog owner that she doesn't suggest feeding dogs wet foods as it will be a harder transition for there dog when they go to 'dry' foods.

Would like suggestions and advice regarding this topic. I know everyone has there opinions and point of views, but I feel comfortable hearing things from people (you guys in particular) who have gone through this owning a Vizsla as I am fully aware that they are a breed of there own...




Macaroni said:


> Seeing as we have the same breeder, word of advice. I'd change his food as soon as you feel comfortable. I started the transition a week after getting Mac. Kim and John are amazing, but most breeder's will have your pup on a low quality food because they are usually getting it for free or significantly reduced price as p[art of a breeder program w/ these large dog food manufacturer's - Purina, Eukanuba, Iams, etc. Can't blame em' as they have a lot of mouths to feed. But I'd check out the site (http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/) and look for a hihger quality brand. Also, on Kim's advice, we started feeding two times a day after a week. It helped w/ his appetite and also when both are working it helps w/ preventing accidents (form lunch time meal) etc and they process food so **** quickly when they are so young.
> 
> As many have stated...they are the fusiest eaters you'll ever meat. They go in and out of phases of hunger from my experience thus far. I'm sure it's just a phase and wouldn't worry too much about it.
> 
> Best of luck


Hi Macaroni! Yes, I'll definitely have to bring this conversation up too Marissa when I get home from work and look at the site you linked to us. If you don't mind me asking, what brand were/are you feeding Mac when you changed his diet? And you did definitly make a good point regarding the reduced price as part of the breeder program, definitely didn't make a mental note of that... kind of kicking myself in the arse on that one seeing as I'm recalling reading an article on that prior to picking up Dax.

-----

On a happy note! Dax' appetite has seemed to come back! He finished majority of his food within the 15-20 min timeframe and we left the rest inside his crate to keep him going till dinner as he is alone for the next 5 hours.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey Omar,

We are feeding Mac Acana Wild Prairie, Pacifica, and Grasslands (I like to switch up the proteins so no allergies are formed towards any one). You can review it on the dog food analysis or their website Champion Foods (they also make Orijen). But there's tonnes of good one out there...just find one Dax likes and suits your comfirt level and price range.

Regards


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

All great feedback from everyone but I wanted to say that adding water to the dry food will also help Dax to prevent bloat as having the food with water in it already aids digestion so would highly recommend that if you are feeding dry food that you always pour over some warm water to soak into the food.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Beware the google! There's a lot of misinformation out there about vaccines. I'd focus on making food more interesting. We had to add wet food to the dry food for Rosie to stay interested in eating--once a picky eater, now she leans toward the chubby side for a V.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Try this: take 2 or 3 dry kibbles and place in a small bowl of water, let sit overnight. I think you will be surprised. The wet size is indicative of how much space it takes in the stomach of the animal once fully soaked. Also notice how much water the kibble absorbed.

I add warm water, intensifies the flavor (some will argue watering the kibble would wash out some ingredients). Our breeder also mentioned it. The amount of water I add seems to influence the wetness of the stool if the dog is not healthy. Too much water will come out runny and too little water will constipate a little. There is a middle ground and I found soaking for 5 - 10 minutes before I serve is optimal.

I won't disagree with any vet I just apply my common sense to their advice. IMO dog's and especially cat's kidneys are very efficient but they would feed on mostly wet food in the wild. And dry kibble was invented as a convenience for us not for animals.


----------



## ceecee (Sep 29, 2010)

I moisten Sunny's with a little chicken broth. She loves it.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

datacan said:


> I won't disagree with any vet I just apply my common sense to their advice. IMO dog's and especially cat's kidneys are very efficient but they would feed on mostly wet food in the wild. And dry kibble was invented as a convenience for us not for animals.


I like that idea. 
I never wet her food, but always add a little fresh produce like blueberries or carrots as a treat.


----------

